

Indian security crackdown extended from Blackberry to Google and Skype - zeteo
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5it_73CxzMozqkSOODLh2r7aCIlLwD9HVV8CO1

======
wazoox
Now how do they plan to prevent people from simply using PGP e-mail? This is
complete nonsense.

